# help with tasker, or mod request



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

When using the sound output from usb and using a bluetooth device with a2dp, a2dp takes priority and the doubt is rooted through it. I would like the usb sound to have the priority. I bought tasker but I'm not sure i can even accomplish this goal with it.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

